# Is iwi0 2200 broken on 9.1?



## xchris (May 22, 2013)

Hello,

I am unable to use a MiniPCI Intel 2200BG on my laptop (a ThinkPad X24). The loader.conf has both these lines: 

```
if_iwi_load="YES"
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
```

But when I issue these commands:

`# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0`
`# ifconfig wlan0 up scan`

the screen is flooded with this error:


```
iwi0: firmware error
iwi0: firmware error
iwi0: firmware error
iwi0: firmware error
iwi0: firmware error
iwi0: firmware error
```

Thanks for any ideas or help.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2013)

Did you also load iwifw(4)?


----------



## xchris (May 25, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you also load iwifw(4)?



You are right, I really had no idea about this. I loaded the extra lines from iwifw(4) and so far so good.

Thanks,
chris


----------



## n3tb0yj (Jul 1, 2013)

xchris said:
			
		

> You are right, I really had no idea about this. I loaded the extra lines from iwifw(4) and so far so good.
> 
> Thanks,
> chris



Hi,

Actually I have _the_ same problem. But _it_ did not work for me. Still it says that it can not find _the_ firmware. 

How can I install .fw files_?_  Versi_o_n 9.1.  Laptop with _a_ 2200BG wireless card. Fresh install.


----------



## xchris (Jul 2, 2013)

That info worked ok for me, but now I am on OpenBSD, as the wireless card is working there with just the firmware files only. No extra setups.


----------



## n3tb0yj (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok*,* one question then*:* did you manually install .fw files or are they part of _the_ OpenBSD installation*?*


----------



## xchris (Jul 4, 2013)

It's a piece of cake there, `fw_update` finds the missing firmware on your system and installs it for you!!


----------

